# Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (INNOCENT WIN)



## Zora of Termina (Jul 1, 2012)

_
It’s been about a month since the forceful takeover of the Showhouse by  the malicious lioness of a song known as Be Prepared. The previous  owner, Hot Mess, was thrown to the clutches of the Beast that lurks the  Showhouse, never to be seen again… 

And perhaps, now that she was gone, the patrons of this theater think to  themselves, the merciless slaughter would end and the building could be  used for what it was intended for: a nice place for people to enjoy  some good music.

This was not to be so.

For one lone survivor from the seizure of the Showhouse remains: Hot  Mess’ lover, Unfurl. It goes without saying that after barely escaping  and witnessing the ritual sacrifice of his love, that the former  co-owner would seek revenge, the death of her murderer.

So it seems that the murders have begun again. The Beast is once again  awakened by the smell of fresh blood as a fresh set of murders stains  the stage. It would seem Unfurl has granted his blessing, the blessing  of murder, to a select lucky few, whom are given one mission.

“Kill the newest patrons of the Showhouse and feed them to the beast, And don’t stop until you’ve murdered the owner herself.”
_
--------------

*Role PMs have been sent out. Please alert me if I missed you.

48 Hours to send in night actions.
*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Night 0)*

_The first morning begins with a chill in the air. The patrons of the Showhouse count their heads, and immediately notice two of their own missing. 

It doesn't take long to find the first, as they find his head served on a platter on the stage, blood dripping everywhere from the bits of his body that have been cut into steaks according to where the parts might be on a cow. The internal organs sit to the side, arranged carefully back into the order they would technically be in if they were still inside his body, and the skeleton is arranged nearby that. His face appears frozen into a permanent look of terror.

_*yiran is dead. He was innocent.*

_The second body is tougher to track, but eventually they catch the scent of blood down a back hallway. In the alleyway in back of the Showhouse, they find Coloursfall with quite a less gruesome death: shot to death multiple times, vials of dangerous drugs still in his hands. It becomes clear very quickly what side he was on._*

Coloursfall is dead. He was Mafia.

24 hours for discussion.

I must request that anyone who received a role PM please send a copy of it back to me, with only the text of the role within. The document I had them in got eaten.
*


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Night 0)*

Well, it looks like our mafia is massively creepy! _Great_. 8( 

But it's unusual that we have two deaths on night zero! And a mafia member too. Likely a mafia roleblocker or poisoner kind of role, or something. I'd guess roleblocker judging solely by Colours' lyrics. But that's always a positive! Mafia roleblockers are a right pain in the arse.

But okay, who's the vig who shot on night zero? I've only seen that happen and have them get lucky in one game - and that was one I GMed, in fact! It's not a. very good strategy.

Oh god I hope there's not multiple factions I hate those.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Night 0)*

I would think yiran was a bomb, but the flavor text leads me to believe otherwise.


----------



## see ya (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Night 0)*

Colours, you treacherous snake! You got what you deserved. Lucky vig shot... 

My goodness Yiran's death was... creepy. Who would do such a thing?


----------



## Glace (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Night 0)*

The flavor text doesn't seem to support the yiran was a bomb, and I guess I'm assuming that Colours was a very lucky vig shot?

Pretty much echoing what others have already said, but I don't really have any other leads or ideas.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

Yeah, I'm guessing that Colours was a vig kill too. Nothing really to go on though.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

I'm going to vote to *abstain*, especially given that we had two players die on night zero. there's no need to lynch someone for no reason if nobody has anything to add u__u


----------



## Flareth (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

Yeah, I'll *abstain * too.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

Well this is turning out to be a running theme for the Mafia Games I'm in. Mafia gets shot on the first night. Kinda funny when you think about it.

But yeah, that is one lucky vig unless we hit on a 'Brothers' role somewhere. Other than that, I'll *Abstain* with the rest of you.

Yay bandwagon


----------



## Zexion (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

*hides* i... hate dem bandwagons. but...

*abstain*


----------



## Phantom (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

Popping in to abstain. I am pretty occupied irl atm.(sorry phone)

My uncle attempted suicicde and burned so many bridges that I'm all he's got. I'll still be checking in, but might not talk much.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

Well I guess we don't have much choice but to *abstain*


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

Yeah might as well abstain too.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

*Abstain*


----------



## Glace (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

*Abstain*.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

_The day closes without any sort of agreement made by the patrons (besides maybe that the Mafia this round are sick fucks.)

_*No one has died.

24 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

_The next morning winds up the same as the last. Two heads missing from the crowd. Once again, they find her on the stage... in a pot of still-boiling water. She appears to have been in a fight earlier, they determine from examining the bloated, piping hot corpse, and there is a bullet wound in her shoulder, but it was almost definitely the boiling water that killed her.

_*Sunflower is dead. She was Innocent.*

_The next body is found in the hallway, still clutching the gun. He looks to have been Sunflower's victim. Nothing really more to that.

_*Lyra Heartstrings is dead. He was Innocent.*

_A note drops down from the ceiling.

"We apologize for the random 48 hour night phase. Those responsible have been sacked."_

*24 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

... Right. If we assume the flavour text is at all useful - and sometimes it isn't! - possibly Sunflower was a vigilante of some kind, and Lyra may have been a bodyguard? Or Lyra's role involved the death of whoever killed him, I suppose, but bodyguard roles are a little more common.

I suppose that leaves us to wonder who Sunflower was targeting, supposing she was vig. Which I'm not sure about; Sunflower doesn't seem like the kind of vigilante player to target someone with no reason to do so...? I don't know. Possibly it was a role that necessitated targeting every night (paranoid gun owner?) or something. I don't know, wah.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 1)*

~siiiigh~

*Day phase has been extended by 48 hours. NOW GET TALKING.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 2)*

Well uh
any info?


----------



## Flareth (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 2)*

Nope, I have no info. Just popping in to say I'm here, even though I'm on vacation.


----------



## Glace (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 2)*

No info here. :I


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 2)*

ugh, boring. *no lynch*, then.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 2)*

Gonna have to *abstain*.


----------



## Glace (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 2)*

*Abstaining* as well.


----------



## Zexion (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 2)*

i guess i'll go ahead and follow the others and...

*sit on the fence* *(abstain)*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 2)*

No choice but to *abstain*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 2)*

_Nobody comes to any semblance of a decision on this extra-long day. The patrons can hear a voice in the back shouting "My GOD you people are borin-"

There is silence, then another note drops from the ceiling.

"We apologize again for the long day phase and the angry employee. Those responsible for  sacking the people who have just been sacked, have been sacked."_

*No one has died. 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Night 2)*

_An annoyed voice calls through a loudspeaker the next morning about how nothing's happened even though the voice has supposedly 'given you all a week', waking up the patrons. It is quickly silenced. _

*No one has died. 48 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

Well... inactive mafia?

Well, I vote inactive lynch, better than doing nothing.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

ugh, what's the POINT in joining a mafia game if you're not even going to be active, i ask you u___u

voting to lynch *respecttheblade* solely on the account that he hasn't posted during the day phase.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

I'm okay with *RTB*. Pretty sure he hasn't been active in Mafia lately.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

Voting *RespectTheBlade*, unless there is a definite lead.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

Voting *RTB*.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

*RTB*


----------



## Glace (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

Voting *RTB*.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

Wait a minute. How would we even know it's inactive mafia? With two kills in each of the previous nights, the mafia can't be inactive. My theory is that a) they became inactive during the last night, or b) they're screwing with us.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*



Pinkamena said:


> Wait a minute. How would we even know it's inactive mafia? With two kills in each of the previous nights, the mafia can't be inactive. My theory is that a) they became inactive during the last night, or b) they're screwing with us.


After we lyne *RTB* I vote we lynch Pinkamena. Obviously defending the inactive don, or is the don and is trying to sound innocent by 'defending' and doing 'ye olde "devil's advocate" theory.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*



Pinkamena said:


> Wait a minute. How would we even know it's inactive mafia? With two kills in each of the previous nights, the mafia can't be inactive. My theory is that a) they became inactive during the last night, or b) they're screwing with us.


After we lynch *RTB* I vote we lynch Pinkamena. Obviously defending the inactive don, or is the don and is trying to sound innocent by 'defending' and doing 'ye olde "devil's advocate" theory and her buddy.

Darn scum


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

Whoa, hold on. I'm merely suggesting my idea. I mean, with the mafia striking twice in the last two nights (OK, they might not have, but with two kills in two nights, it's pretty likely we have active mafia), you'd think it's someone active that's mafia, not inactive. All I'm doing is trying to be reasonable.

Perhaps it's not inactive mafia. Maybe an alien was activated?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*



Pinkamena said:


> Whoa, hold on. I'm merely suggesting my idea. I mean, with the mafia striking twice in the last two nights (OK, they might not have, but with two kills in two nights, it's pretty likely we have active mafia), you'd think it's someone active that's mafia, not inactive. All I'm doing is trying to be reasonable.
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's not inactive mafia. Maybe an alien was activated?


So naturally if an alien were to be active, it would be the mafia who would oppose the lynch... which leaves the question, is RTB the alien, and then that means you must be mafia.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

It's possible, but we don't really know until we try and I'd rather attempt to lynch someone than abstain every night with no leads. :U

Unless you've got something to tell us about the result of lynching RTB, that is!


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

I'm hesitant to change my vote because it's also possible Pinkamena is the activated alien who's attempting to lynch-bait! Oh, how complex the threads of mafia are. u__u I'm sticking to my guns to see what happens.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

I'd like to point out that I am a bulletproof healer. It's also rather likely that either me or my heal target (Glace) were targeted last night, blocking the kill.

I think it's probably for this reason that there was no kill, not that the don is inactive. Still, I am in full support of lynching *RTB*, because even if he isn't mafia, he hasn't been helping the town anyway.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

I guess I better roleclaim.

I'm the hider. I basically hide from all night actions during the night. (Basically from the line in the song I picked _"Can't you see I won't relax until I get away from these religious maniacs"_, meaning I _hide_ from the _religious_ maniacs) Heals, kills, inspections, the works, I hide from them all.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

*brushes dust off self* Okay I'm back from my camping trip, so what did i miss--

...well then...that's...something. Thought there would be more dead. Poor Sunny and Colours...

Anyways, the current bandwagon is RTB? Okay, I'll bite. Its possible, but I really have no clues on them at this time. I do have some other theories though on one or two players, but I'll have to confirm them a bit before I reveal.

Vote *RTB*

(note that i have no idea what to post after being away for so long so don't mind my babble)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 3)*

Gonna call this one early from a majority vote.
_
Soon enough, the patrons choose one of their own to throw to the dogs. RTB doesn't struggle much at all, at least until he sees the Beast behind the curtain. It reaches a massive paw out and drags him in, and behind the curtain there is the sound of a struggle, then a spatter of blood shoots out from under the curtain... then disgusting eating sounds.

_*RTB is dead. He was Innocent.**
24 hours for night actions. If I receive only one night action again, I will start modkilling.*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Night 4)*

_The patrons wake in shock to the sound of shattering coming from the showroom. They all quickly race in, hearts pounding, to find fragments of... some glass figure, shattered on the stage. It's not really a big deal to them... yet. When one of them begins to sweep it up, they find a mysterious vat to the side of the stage, out of view. They slowly open it, to be blasted with a barrage of cold. It's liquid nitrogen (though how it got here remains to be seen,) and over next to it, a head that's been frozen to the core is just rolling to a stop._

*High Moon is dead. She was innocent.

48 hours to discuss.
*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 4)*

I'm detecting a pattern...

First Colours, then Sunflower, now Highmoon... They're all the GMs of the former Song Choice games, in order, no less! 

That just might be me though, but that seems too likely to be a coinky-dink.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 4)*



Pinkamena said:


> I'm detecting a pattern...
> 
> First Colours, then Sunflower, now Highmoon... They're all the GMs of the former Song Choice games, in order, no less!
> 
> That just might be me though, but that seems too likely to be a coinky-dink.


Wait, they are?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 4)*

HighMoon hosted the first, Colours the second, and Sunflower the third. Doesn't that seem strange?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 4)*



Pinkamena said:


> HighMoon hosted the first, Colours the second, and Sunflower the third. Doesn't that seem strange?


Huh, yeah. Though the death order was reversed.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 4)*

Well, at this rate, we're dead if we don't lynch a mafia.

I propose lynching *Flareth*. I'm afraid I have no real evidence other than she appears to be trying to stay low-key and hasn't posted except to vote. At this point, a whim or suspicion may be the only thing to go on, assuming our cop is long-gone.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 4)*

Hm. I guess abstaining isn't much of an option at this stage, is it?
I suppose *Flareth* is as good of a choice as any.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 4)*

The mafia is likely just trying to off the most experienced players; it's a good strategy, leaving people more likely to make a mistake at the end of the game.

But I'm happy to vote *Flareth*, also.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 4)*

I guess I'll have to roleclaim. I'm a One Shot Nexus. I have the power to mix up night actions for one night.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 4)*

_Flareth stammers and professes the power she was granted, but none of the rest of her comrades seem to take back their votes. A quick shove, a scream, and it's over. The Beast emits a low growl of satisfaction after its latest meal._

*Flareth is dead. She was Innocent.

24 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 4)*

_The sound of godly thunder jostles the patrons awake that morning. Where it struck, they find a charred corpse.
_
*Phantom is dead. She was Innocent.*

_Another note drops from the ceiling.
"I warned you about modkills."
_


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

?? If you modkilled Phantom, I should also be dead. ROLECLAIMING as lover - Phantom was my one-shot vigilante partner. I don't think it's really fair to modkill a one-shot role if they haven't used it yet. :/ Unless it was randomised, but if it was I should

still be dead. So.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

...Uh, right. My mistake, rectifying.

_Oh and Tailsy dies too. Suicide, lost lovers and all that. Aren't randomized modkills a bitch?
_*Twilight Sparkle is dead, Innocent, etc*


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Just popping in to say that that was _amazingly_ unfair. If people are being inactive than you modkill _them_. Not the one shot vig waiting in the corner with her lover.

Also also... aren't you forgetting _something else_?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

*OKAY, CHANGE OF PLANS. We're redoing that whole sequence of events, because I am a TREMENDOUS FUCKUP and apparently blind. Please give me an extra hour to figure everything out.*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

_Well! Turns out that whole sequence was a dream! Except the modly lightning bit. That still happens. 'Cept this time it's someone who actually has been inactive for most of the game.

_*RK-9 is dead. He was Innocent.
Now let's start this day phase for real. 48 hours.
*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Uhhh......

Okay?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

... Tailsy, my love... I think we either are screwed or in luck... no idea which at the moment. 

Best I can say is, due to lack of actual _mafia_ kills, the mafia is inactive. So... inactivelynch time. Anyone else agree?

But there also is the note that... RK-9 very likely had a night action. Were they our doctor? Inspector? 

I say screw it. I know myself and Twilight Sparkle are innocent. I politely request a roleclaim party.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

New post since it's been a bit since my last one. 

So... since the game didn't end when myself and my partner were killed brutally by the GM then brought back to life as zombies, we can make a good guess on how many mafia there are left; depending of course on how Zora runs the game. 

If mafia wins by outvoting town: Once Twilight Sparkle and myself died there were six players left. If the mafia win when the outnumber innocents we know that there are for sure three or less mafia, probably two, best case scenario, one left.

So let's take a good look at the songs.

*VM:* I don't even know where to begin....
*Formerly LS99: *Something Broke: The Continuing Tale of Pinkie Pie and Ponycide.... Since MLP is not my thing, but the title and lyrics sort of make me wanna call mafia.
*Shizui:*: Wow, violent song. Alien? Terrorist?
*Glace: *No idea
*DA:* O_o no idea... all I can say is... 

*Guessvoting Zero Moment*...


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Roleclaim party? Sure, if it'll help us weed out the Mafia.

Okay, so I guess my role _could_ be useful if it stayed secret, but it can actually fuck us over since vig lovers are a thing.
I'm some kinda Bomb, whereas if someone trys to kill me, I end their puny life with my RIGHTEOUS AND ALSO MAYBE SLIGHTLY INSANE FURY. Unfortunately, it doesn't exactly save me from death, but the aforementioned FURY keeps me going until the next night.

Which is when I bleed out.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*



Zero Moment said:


> Roleclaim party? Sure, if it'll help us weed out the Mafia.
> 
> Okay, so I guess my role _could_ be useful if it stayed secret, but it can actually fuck us over since vig lovers are a thing.
> I'm some kinda Bomb, whereas if someone trys to kill me, I end their puny life with my RIGHTEOUS AND ALSO MAYBE SLIGHTLY INSANE FURY. Unfortunately, it doesn't exactly save me from death, but the aforementioned FURY keeps me going until the next night.
> ...


Interesting claim, but it could easily be a lynch evasion, or at least a vig evasion. Lynch sounds perfectly safe, though....


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Well I think I'd like to see some other claims before the bandwagon starts rolling :|


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

yes, me too. although that seems like a slightly convoluted role for a hiding mafia, anyway; they tend to claim inspector or doctor or something like that if they don't want to go UHH TOTALLY A TOWNIE... WEVS... and also the role makes perfect sense for the song, so we should be OK.

i'd be tempted to vote for *vehement mustelid* solely on the basis that i haven't seen him posting here for a while.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Well, this is very good, because we now have two confirmed innocents.

Anyways, I inactinominate *Gym Leader Shizui*. The song is fitting for a mafia, as well.

I will role claim (though I said it earlier). I am a bulletproof healer with a 50% chance of healing.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

I roleclaimed a page or two back. I'm a hider.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

@Vehement Mustelid: you wouldn't happen to have healed at any point during the game, have you?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Yes, every night, as follows:

N1: Zero Moment
N2: Twilight Sparkle
N3: Glace
N4: Glace
N5: The Great and Powerful Trixie


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Hm. Ok! retracting my vote and changing it to *Gym Leader Shizui* because tbf he hasn't roleclaimed as far as i know.


----------



## Zexion (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

whelp, nobody likes me, should've expected it. i am innocent, but only if you suspect me.

*grabs twilight sparkle* i hope you enjoyed your puny life. it was nothing to me. you will end, as will i. i will enjoy ending your so-called 'innocent' life. if you are sided with me, i am sorry, otherwise... _mwa-ha-ha!_ no longer are you a annoyance, nor am i. *tears open shirt* see the sparkly bomb? *pushes button*

*Bomb: Twilight Sparkle*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Oh shit.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

crapcrapcrap

Quickly changing vote to *Glace*.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Nope.

_The sudden turn of events takes most of the patrons by surprise. It's a whirl of fire, gunshots and screams, but when the smoke clears, four lie dead... well two aren't so much lying there as they are in a pile of ashes._

*Twilight Sparkle is dead. She was Innocent.

Twilight Sparkle killed (as chosen by a random generator) Zero Moment. He was Mafia.

Phantom commited suicide. She was innocent.

Gym Leader Shizui is dead. He was Innocent.

Day extended by 24 hours.
*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Oh, I see how it is...

Okay then, *Glace*, you're finished.


----------



## Glace (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

Hm. I guess *Abstain* in an attempt to somehow survive, but.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

*Glace*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia IV: Love And Revenge (Day 5)*

No sense in waiting then, is there?

_Glace makes a futile attempt to struggle, but is thrown to the Beast with minimal effort from the part of the remaining two patrons. There's a growl, a scream, and then.... applause from the shadows.

"Most excellent, my dears. But it would seem we have a... rat, on our hands." Be Prepared snarls. "Mmyes, it seems one of them escaped my... purge. I shall seek out and eliminate them immediately." With that, she turns on her heel and slides back into her shadowed office.

Indeed, it seems you've had yourselves a victory against the Mafia! However, not all victories are sweet. There's only two of you left. What do you do now?

*The game has ended. Innocent Victory.

Night Actions and roles will be up as soon as I can recompile them.
*_


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh DEAR. Well done, everyone! Despite my horrible end :'( which I sort of saw coming assuming the terrorist was still alive. Which in fact, he was.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 24, 2012)

Hot damn

*High-fives DarkAura*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuck! We would've won, too, if it weren't for the meddling RNG.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 25, 2012)

I will open the sign-ups for Song Choice Mafia V fairly soon, though I don't intend on starting it until mid-August due to general inactivity and people going on vacation.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 25, 2012)

Dang I was right about Zero. Oh well, shit happens and all that.

Can't wait until you set up the next round, VM~


----------



## Phantom (Jul 27, 2012)

I was right about Zero _and_ the bomber... dammit.

Soooo close too. It's sort of a half victory... since we died.


----------



## Zexion (Jul 30, 2012)

*cries in corner* 

curse you RNG!


----------

